# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Dranja-nga Martin Camaj

## macia_blu

"madrigale" 


Ne mitologjine popullore


Ne mitologjine popullore Dranja ka nam te keq.Ne nje perralle ajo na del pula e dreqit, me shtrigen kalue mbi shpine.Dikund tjeter tregohet se ajo kur e pa te huejin tue ardhe per mik me bujte, hoqi vprben me mish prej zjarmit per te mos e ngrane me te.

Naten i erdh u (u=uri), u cue dhe e hangri mishin vetem dhe Perendia per ndeshkim ia ngjiti vegshin ne shpine. ne mengjes e zuni turpi, dhe shi' per kete tashti sa e sheh nje te huej, marrohet e ngreh koken nen rrashte.

Po arsyeja e gjithe ketij zhgarkimi do lype ne parahistorine e races, ne marredhenjet mes njeriut veshe ne lekure dhe asaj me asht te forte si guri dhe kryesisht ne ndamje kufish e pronash.
Apo- dhe kjo duket shume afer mendsh-shkaku ipercmimit te breshkes nder njerez mund te rrjedhe edhe nga misteri i natyres se ndermjeme e sjelljve te posacme te saj.

Per shembull, ajo nukpranon lajka, nuk zbutet porsi arusha, as egersohet per ndonje te padrejte si gjarpni. Shpinen e ka te rruzullt dhe po qe se insekti i lodhun ne vjeshte mundohet me u kacavare mbi ate, rreshqet e bie pertoke.

Por gjithe keto rrethana nuk e lirojne breshken prej zanit te keq si parazite, e per mateper drite-shkurte dhe e lanun mbasdore gjithesesi. Mjafton me thane se ajo motmotit ajo  i njeh dy stinet; dimen e vere!



...

Shenim i postuese.; Lutje per te mos e levizur kete teme nga "encikolpedia letrare" pasi e zgjodha me paramendim nenforumin se ku duhej ta hidhja....(mund te fshihet shenimi im)
Pershendetje!

----------

